# New Brew Kit



## Louis'Lager (16/5/05)

hi There,

I am new to the game, in the research stage of my career. I'm looking to buy a kit in Melbourne, but i don't want to Frigg around. I'm looking to buy a top quality kit (not some supermarket job) Where is the best place to buy in Melbourne and whats a good price to pay to set up a high quality kit?

Also do you suggest any related readings or books to get a good base in need to know stuff??

Cheers, Louis'LAger


----------



## Jino (16/5/05)

Howdy

I'm not to sure of a decent HBS in Melb but i'm sure one of the members from around there can help you out on that but i highly recommend you go to http://www.howtobrew.com/ and have a read. It has everything you will need to know.

CHeers


----------



## sluggerdog (16/5/05)

grain and grape is in melbourne isn't it?

http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/


----------



## Sean (16/5/05)

sluggerdog said:


> grain and grape is in melbourne isn't it?
> 
> http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/
> [post="59205"][/post]​


Yep. And excellent.


----------



## Wortgames (16/5/05)

Louis, what suburb are you in?

As Sean says, Grain and Grape are excellent, and have some top quality stuff, but they do tend to be extremely busy (small shop, 1 staff member, constant stream of visitors and phone calls) so they kind of lack in the 'friendly chat' department, which is what you need most of at this stage. Most local shops are a bit quieter and you can chew the fat with the guy behind the counter.

Most of the equipment you will find will be very similar to the supermarket gear - unless you want to go straight out and get a glass carboy, kegging system etc which is expensive and you may find yourself going down a different path in the near future and left with a cupboard full of pricey gear you don't use. Make sure you can walk before buying marathon shoes.

I'd suggest you get the basic starter kit (or two), preferably from your local homebrew shop rather than Coles, and turn out a couple of brews with that first. They are the easiest and cheapest way to get a functional brewery happening. The stuff you get now will always be useful even if you do go with more elaborate stuff in the future - it never hurts to have a few spares around.


----------



## Louis'Lager (16/5/05)

Thanks for the advice guys I will take this onboard,

FYI i'm in Carlton and will check out the Grape shop, 
Looking forward to joining the brewing world.

Cheerio


----------



## pint of lager (16/5/05)

The main difference I have seen between the supermarket homebrew kits and the HBS product is the quality of the bottlecapper.

The best I have seen is the superautomatica from HBS. Some of the other styles are not as robust. The superautomatica here in the cupboard has done about 15 years service and still going strong. It will also do the twist top style of bottles with no problems. You definitely do not want a kit that includes the nasty hammer on style of capper.

Some of the supermarket kits avoid this issue by supplying PET bottles with screwtop lids.

The other big plus for the HBS besides being able to offer you buckets of advice is the huge range of kits and additives.

Books, there has been a thread already started with plenty of info. 

Read through the links page, that will keep you off the streets.


----------



## Louis'Lager (16/5/05)

Cheers Mate, sounds good, will make sure of it.


----------



## dickTed (16/5/05)

According to my trial and error, the best HBS is Grain & Grape, Rosamond Rd., Maidstone. Cheaper too.


----------



## ozbrewer (16/5/05)

I agree


----------



## dickTed (16/5/05)

By the way, I reckon the Coopers kit from the supermarket is fine. It's the easy way to do your first brew. Shht you don't even have to was bottles.

I haven't used them bottles since, but when I get a dedicated beer fridge, I can envisage them full of yeast. Perhaps.


----------



## Thunderlips (17/5/05)

Louis, as dickTed says, the Coopers supermarket job is pretty good. Better than the Tooheys kit I reckon because you at least get 30 PET bottles to start of with so your ready to go right from the start. I think the Coopers kit is even cheaper.
As for Grain&Grape, I got my keg setup from them on a Saturday. They had some AG demo going on out the back and there were two people serving, I think one of them was the owner. The bloke that served me was very helpful and attached all the keg lines etc, after boiling the kettle so he could soften the lines, and helped me carry all the stuff to the car. Their mail order is also very fast.


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/5/05)

Yep,

I'll pitch my vote in too. 8 years plus a customer and nothing but glowing recommendations. They listen to what the homebrewer wants. :super: :super: 

Warren -


----------



## deadly (17/5/05)

Just be aware that some of the coopers fermenter lids dont screw on properly (may have fixed that) mine wouldnt, i used to seal it with blutac and never had problems


----------



## Louis'Lager (17/5/05)

Thanks for your wise words guys, Sounds like the G&G is the be all and end all. 
Might have to make a trek out there, Thanks again.

So Deadly, even if the coopers lid dosnt screw on properly this can be easily fized?

Cheers.


----------



## deadly (17/5/05)

Yeah the blutac sealed it till i made a thicker o ring out of a length of silicon i had.I have read here that some guys use food grease around the ring to get a better seal,i just thought i should mention it cause when i got mine i thought i got a dud, but there are ways around it and its still going strong(till you set up a keg as a fermenter)


----------



## Thunderlips (18/5/05)

[quote name='Louis'Lager' date='May 17 2005, 11:54 AM']So Deadly, even if the coopers lid dosnt screw on properly this can be easily fized?
[post="59345"][/post]​[/quote]

I've had mine a while and initially had a little problem getting a good seal but some o-ring lube did the trick. I noticed in the latest Harris Scarfe catalogue that the Coopers kit is $59.95. A bargain I reckon.


----------



## TidalPete (18/5/05)

My fermenters are from various sources & all three of the *(<|%[email protected] won't seal properly. I find that a light coat of vaso over the rim & the sealing rubber does the trick. Wipe it off with paper toweling after fermentation is finished.


----------



## Louis'Lager (18/5/05)

Interesting, who would have thought there were so many uses for good old vasaline! so it sounds like all of them are dodgy but they can be easily fixed up. Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## deadly (18/5/05)

> My fermenters are from various sources & all three of the *(<|%[email protected] won't seal properly. I find that a light coat of vaso over the rim & the sealing rubber does the trick. Wipe it off with paper toweling after fermentation is finished.



Doesnt the petroleum break down the rubber seal after awhile?


----------



## bagnol (18/5/05)

KY Jelly is the go for fixing dodgy seals. In fact any water based lubricant should do the trick.


----------



## Wortgames (18/5/05)

Also there's often a burr on the rim where the two halves are joined together - it's worth filing that down.


----------



## kitkat (21/5/05)

Another vote for grain and grape, good range, reasonable prices (check out the half price liquid yeast that's older than 6 months, it works just fine), very friendly staff when I went to have a look at an AG demo.

If you go see them, and want good beer with minimal effort, buy an ESB 15Kgs wort kit (see details and range at http://esbeer.com.au/category24_1.htm). Around $32, but you have all you need (it comes with yeast), just add 4-5 liters of water. No fooling around, boiling, hops, etc, just straight start fermenting. That should give you a taste for what real good homebrew can taste like, and enough time to read around and get a better feel of what you need/want. 
Another alternative would be the ESB 3 Kgs pack, all you need as well, just need to add more water 

Get a secondary fermenter, so you can transfer the beer when it's finished fermenting, it'll clear the brew more.

And read howtobrew, these forums and others, plenty of good information around.

edit: and www.hbkitreviews.com for, well, kit reviews ...


----------

